# Installation of Boost Gauge and Location



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok so I received my VMR Boost Gauge today. I read over the instruction and I am a bit confused as to how this installation goes. I thought that the hose was run down to the diverter valve but their instructions show it run directly to the vacuum hose. They included the vacuum hose tap as well as a T fitting. What is the T fitting for if I have a vacuum hose tap?








Can someone explain what this stuff is for? They don't show using most of it so Im not sure if all of it is required. 








Here is everything I received. 








Last thing I'm not sure whether to mount to the left above the light switch or to the vent just right of the steering wheel. Any reason why to mount it one place over another? Let me know which you think looks better. 
Thanks


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

cool i got mine today as well!
but i have the tsi engine so i need a new hose
anyone know where to get one?


----------



## gearshifter6 (Mar 18, 2007)

If you have an aftermarket divertor valve, then you would need 2 openings vacuum openings on the t-fitting: 1 to go to the divertor valve, and the other to the boost gauge. If you have a stock DV, you only need one vacuum tap on the t-fitting that runs to the boost gauge The wires are for the lights. I'm not familiar with this particular gauge, but I for my autometer, there are two wires for the lights, one for negative and one for positive. Search the DIY thread and there should be an install of a boost gauge on there that is very helpful.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (gearshifter6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gearshifter6* »_If you have an aftermarket divertor valve, then you would need 2 openings vacuum openings on the t-fitting: 1 to go to the divertor valve, and the other to the boost gauge. If you have a stock DV, you only need one vacuum tap on the t-fitting that runs to the boost gauge The wires are for the lights. I'm not familiar with this particular gauge, but I for my autometer, there are two wires for the lights, one for negative and one for positive. Search the DIY thread and there should be an install of a boost gauge on there that is very helpful.

Thanks. I did try to search but didn't find any installs on a 2.0tfsi so I thought I would ask so that I got the correct information for our cars. There are two sets of wires for the lighting but the instructions didn't say anything about the second set in the first picture.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

The fuel filter thing (which is actually a small fuel filter I think) is used as the anti-rattle/buzz part--it prevents the buzz noise that people have reported once a boost gauge is installed.
For the TFSI/TSI engine, (CCTA or CBFA) a boost tap kit is required apparently.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_The fuel filter thing (which is actually a small fuel filter I think) is used as the anti-rattle/buzz part--it prevents the buzz noise that people have reported once a boost gauge is installed.
For the TFSI/TSI engine, (CCTA or CBFA) a boost tap kit is required apparently. 

Is it required if you are going directly to the vacuum tap? I thought a lot of the people that were having the buzz were mounting down by the Diverter. I assume I just mount that anywhere along the tubing?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

You can do it at the manifold (using the large black 'T' with the narrow tap) or anywhere that there's manifold pressure... Down by the diverter valve for example might require using the smaller 'T'.
Either way, there will be "pulses" of air, and the best way to "smooth them out " is by restricting the flow rate, then "cushioning" the pulses with a "reservoir" of air.
The "reservoir" is the fuel filter... -it's basically just a volume of air that you can insert in the tubing wherever you fancy, but nearer to the gauge is probably better.
Since you're probably going to be wiring the illumination source down behind the knee-panel (by the headlight switch), that is a wonderful location. -It's not hot like the engine bay, it's protected, and you'll almost certainly be bringing the tube more or less past that spot when it comes through the bulkhead/firewall from the engine bay.
Just put it in. -It can't do any harm, and it might actually do some good.
Myself, I have the AWE gauge, and it buzzes without the restrictor-&-fuel-filter trick.
I have to say that while the AWE and VMR gauges fit nicely and look pretty stock... they're simply NOT the same manufacturing quality as VDO gauges... -I have Vision series gauges in the Porsche, and in the Supercharged Golf, and they are VASTLY better-damped gauge movements. These things simply DON'T buzz, vibrate or rattle.
However, they would look like vile stinky ass in the A3 compared to the AWE gauge, for example, and since the "cure" is so friggin' easy (just chop the line with a sharp knife and slip a fuel filter in there), I'm happy to use an AWE instead. -And I have a completely SPARE VDO vision boost gauge on my bench at home, so it's not because I couldn't have one if I thought it was necessary.
Basically the AWE/VMR gauges are cheap, lightweight movements... -It just takes a little bit of 'prep' to make them buzz-free.
So just put the darned thing in, already. -It's a one-hour job... And no matter WHAT tap you use, stick the fuel-filter inline. -It does NO harm, and helps to damp the vibrations on the lightweight gauge movement.
Keith


----------



## RX93 (Nov 24, 2006)

this might help abit. i asked the same question about the t-fitting.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4088433


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (RX93)*

ZIP-TIE it???
You've GOT to be kidding! -Use hose clamps. Should cost less than a dollar, but do the job _right_, for goodness' sake...
Looks to me like the black T-hose might actually REPLACE the manifold hose... -YOU have to cut off the one-time-use hose clamps, and replace them with Home-Depot style screw-tighten hose clamps, but really, that's it.
Keith


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_ZIP-TIE it???
You've GOT to be kidding! -Use hose clamps. Should cost less than a dollar, but do the job _right_, for goodness' sake...
Looks to me like the black T-hose might actually REPLACE the manifold hose... -YOU have to cut off the one-time-use hose clamps, and replace them with Home-Depot style screw-tighten hose clamps, but really, that's it.
Keith

Hey Keith Thanks for all the information. While you were replying to his post I was already out purchasing my hose clamps







. They were a little over $3 with tax at my local Ace Hardware. Once I was done that I had little time before have to head off to school but I have manage to get this far. 








Once I got this far I came up with another question. What secures the gauge from popping out? It came with a sort of U bracket that looks to mount on the back but it was not long enough to push against anything to tighten it in place. After this I ran out of time and had to head to school.








Are zipties fine for around the fuel filter and other areas of the tube running to the gauge? I got the hose clamps for the vacuum hose T.


_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 12:09 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

there should be 2 of those U brackets... only 1 of them somewhat fits and secures it in the vent. Trust me i found it kinda shady at first, but i beat the **** out of my car and it has never failed or popped out on me.. Atleast you got the right T-fitting to tap for your vacuum source, i had to make my own.. Overall nice gauge, trust me!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (A3Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Performance* »_there should be 2 of those U brackets... only 1 of them somewhat fits and secures it in the vent. Trust me i found it kinda shady at first, but i beat the **** out of my car and it has never failed or popped out on me.. Atleast you got the right T-fitting to tap for your vacuum source, i had to make my own.. Overall nice gauge, trust me!

I only received one U bracket and it looks to be almost an inch from pushing against anything to secure the gauge in place. I emailed VMR so I guess I'll see what they say. He asked if I had the right mount after I had emailed him about instructions yesterday but I had no clue what mount he was talking about. So this maybe it.
I love the way it looks and can want to get it up and running.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

Yep I don't have the right U bracket to tighten it down so they are shipping one out to me. I'm trying to figure out if there is a temporary solution so I can set it up tomorrow and just install the other bracket once it arrives. Any ideas (double sided tape or rig up my own temporary mount)?


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

damn i hear you i'm like that too i just want it done. I sent them an email today asking them for the correct boost tap and they are sending it out. I mean your issue is mounting, i don't suggest you install it...


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (A3Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Performance* »_damn i hear you i'm like that too i just want it done. I sent them an email today asking them for the correct boost tap and they are sending it out. I mean your issue is mounting, i don't suggest you install it...

They have great customer service thats for sure. I have come up with an idea to secure it temporary. Im going to give it a try tomorrow worst that could happen it will loosen and I'll have to tighten it. But I'm using the same technique to hold a full sized spare in the back so I'm sure it can hold a small gauge.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

Chekkit...
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2612731
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Keith


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (VWAddict)*

Hey
Need assistance asap. I cant find the hole to get through the fire wall. Gauge is all hooked up but can't find where to get through.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Hey
Need assistance asap. I cant find the hole to get through the fire wall. Gauge is all hooked up but can't find where to get through. 


Should be around the brake pedal. You have to kinda push the insulation aside. There should be a rubber cover like that the wires goes through.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Should be around the brake pedal. You have to kinda push the insulation aside. There should be a rubber cover like that the wires goes through.

I just pulled it back and felt around but didn't feel the rubber seal.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

If you're in the pedal well, shine a flashlight up and look at where the EXISTING wire harness goes through. The rubber "nipple" punch-throughs are right there next to it. Use your finger to find them, and use a wire coat-hanger as a "path-finder" pushed through from the PEDAL side.
Keith


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_If you're in the pedal well, shine a flashlight up and look at where the EXISTING wire harness goes through. The rubber "nipple" punch-throughs are right there next to it. Use your finger to find them, and use a wire coat-hanger as a "path-finder" pushed through from the PEDAL side.
Keith

Big thing of wires on the left side? I still feeling around over by pedals.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I can take a pic for you, but you gotta wait about 15-20 min.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_I can take a pic for you, but you gotta wait about 15-20 min.

Cool thanks


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Pic 1 for location reference. Focus on those metal rings, there's 3 in the area:








Pic 2, pulled away the padding from top ring, its not tight, unless i accidently ripped it.








Pic 3, the rubber hole for the firewall is that circle right above my middle knuckle. Its kinda left to the padding area.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

I dont have those three points. here a couple pics from my end. I have about 2 hours before I have to work : (


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Uh...then someone w/a manual car would have to help. I figured they'd be the same for the firewall on Auto/Manual.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Feel around with broad sweeps of your hand... You'll feel a big fat harness bundle of wires. It's to the left of your knuckles and up a bit, IIRC. Follow it through the firewall. -It's there.
Keith


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

Looking at it from the engine bay in THIS photo:








You see the big bundle of wires (taped up with cloth-tape) just to the right of the yellow-circled rubber nipple. -The yellow line linking the yellow text to the yellow circle is right on TOP of the bundle of wires. -Look under your hood, -you'll see what I mean... -then go back to your pedals and feel around for the same big, thick, cloth-taped bunch of wires.
It's in there.
Keith


_Modified by VWAddict at 12:58 PM 3/6/2009_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_Looking at it from the engine bay in THIS photo:
You see the big bundle of wires (taped up with cloth-tape) just to the right of the yellow-circled rubber nipple. -The yellow line linking the yellow text to the yellow circle is right on TOP of the bundle of wires. -Look under your hood, -you'll see what I mean... -then go back to your pedals and feel around for the same big, thick, cloth-taped bunch of wires.
It's in there.
Keith



Or use the image as a guide and take a coat hanger, long zip-tie, etc and go the reverse route from engine bay to interior.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Thanks for all the help guys. I was running short on time so I ended up taking it to a friend. I called VMR before I took it over to him and they told me to do exact what is shown in Keith's photo above. I was also a bit nervous cutting through there since it was my first time so I figured I would just pay to make sure it is done right. 


_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 5:54 PM 3/6/2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

Just got it back from my buddy and looks awesome. I'll try to post some pictures later.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Installation of Boost Gauge and Location (2.0TProjekt)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love mine, and your right there service is awesome!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Installation of Boost Gauge and Location (A3Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Performance* »_Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love mine, and your right there service is awesome!

Can't wait to get the correct mount to secure the gauge better but my rigging should hold it until then.








It's kind of fun to be able to see your psi numbers while your driving. It adds a whole new view of driving the car.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Installation of Boost Gauge and Location (2.0TProjekt)*

Just got my correct mount and finished it up. 
Here's a Night shot-











_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 12:14 PM 3/9/2009_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad its all taken care of.


----------

